# Worried for my hubby...



## pdtb050606 (Mar 20, 2009)

So first off please forgive me if I jump around-this is a lot of info to cover. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ok, so my husband stopped smoking 3 years ago (one of our deals before we got married) and it seems as if he has had problems every since. EVERY morning he hacks and gags "stuff" up and says he is trying to clear himself out, eew I know. Well he only smoked for maybe a year, so I really don't think it should give him this kind of trouble. He also has soooo many upper resp problems and he cannot even be around smoke, cigars or anything tobacco related or he gets these "spells" where he can barely move and gets extremely sick on his stomach. I mean this happened on our anniversary cruise and it put him out for almost a full day. I should also state that he is not a complainer what so ever, so when he gets like this I know there is something seriously wrong with him. So anyway besides those types of spells he gets sick literally 3-4+ times a year. He is just your regular guy, very physically active no history of strange problems. So today he called and said he needed a dr. appt asap, as I'm thinking oh noo not again. I was determined to go with him and tell the doctor there is something more to it this time. He was just at work (lots of dust & chemicals) and it hit him--he said every muscle & joint ached terribly, he couldnt hold his own bodyweight up, sick on his stomach, sweating just horrible feeling. So we go to the dr. and he orders tons of blood work and x-rays (he threw around leukemia & lupas?) so now I am really worried. He's in bed now ocassionally getting up sick and vomiting. I have asked if he needs to go to the ER and he says "not yet" He just doens't look right to me and I know my husband. I'm sorry I'm jumping around so much and it doesn't sound too severe but if you knew all his problems he has you would understand. So please let me know if anyone has ever dealt with anything like this or any suggestions you may have. It's killing me to have to wait all weekend for test results


----------



## Skin*Deep (Mar 21, 2009)

yikes, sounds like a lot to deal with. I really really hope everything comes out ok, maybe its just an allergic reaction to something.....? think positive and don't let the dr's tests scare you - if I had a nickel for everytime my dr has said....well let's make sure it's not a tumor......keep an eye on him and if your gut says he needs to go in, dont take no for an answer,,,,,my husband resisted going in after a motorcycle accident once, I had to drag him to the ER, turned out he had a concussion.....we always know best. =) keep us posted.


----------



## nursee81 (Mar 21, 2009)

I wou;d take him into the ER. But thats just me. It can be various things.


----------



## pdtb050606 (Mar 21, 2009)

Thanks, he's finally asleep so I'm going to let him rest and check on him in a couple of hours.


----------



## nursee81 (Mar 21, 2009)

hope everything works out. and keep us posted.


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 21, 2009)

I hope that everything works out for you and your husband.  Hopefully the Dr will be able to figure out what it going on and get him better in no time.  Keep us posted!


----------



## User93 (Mar 21, 2009)

Hugs to you Pamela! Keep us posted, and take care of hubby. Doctors always have to check everything, ever for the serious cases like you mentioned. Maybe it's a strong allergic reaction, maybe it's blood pressure. maybe even severe stress and being exhausted.  Hang on there!


----------



## Corvs Queen (Mar 21, 2009)

In today's world any number of things could be causing these problems for him. I don't even have a clue as to where to begin. But I sincerely hope that he gets better soon and more importantly, you find out what is causing this so you take the right steps to having him fully recover. I wish you both all the best.


----------



## ashpardesi (Mar 21, 2009)

Hope your hubby is doing well...for the symptoms you mentioned above I can provide many differential diagnosis...but I doubt it is allergic...Alwayz trust your doctors,coz they are the experts in this field and they will do what is best for your hubby..without a doubt take him to ER/hospital If he gets worse..

Keep us posted!


----------



## kittykit (Mar 21, 2009)

Hope you guys will find out what is causing all the symptoms and he gets well very soon.


----------



## pdtb050606 (Mar 21, 2009)

Thanks everyone, he is up and feeling better today..just kind of as left over groggy feeling. So hopefully he will be ok and we will find out what's causing all these issues. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thanks again


----------



## ABB113 (Mar 21, 2009)

I hope he feels better!  You are an awesome concerned wife!  You're lucky to have each other!


----------



## User93 (Mar 21, 2009)

^^^ exactly! He's a lucky guy to have you taking care of him. Im glad he feels better


----------



## joey444 (Mar 21, 2009)

You poor thing!  I can only imagine the anxiety you must be going through watching your husband go through this.  I'm glad to hear he's doing better today and I hope eveything turns out ok.  Please keep us posted!


----------



## User38 (Mar 21, 2009)

Thank you for sharing -- this must be so difficult for both of you.  If you find the moment, try to meditate. Listen to soft music and take a warm bath.. relax as you will not be able to do anything until those tests come in.  Meanwhile use all the kindness and gentleness in your heart for your husband who needs it most now. Be aware this could be a number of things from allergies to food or chemical poisoning... only the tests will tell you more clearly.

Best of luck and know that my prayers are with you
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 God Bless


----------



## blindpassion (Mar 21, 2009)

Please keep us updated! I am so sorry to hear this is going on for you.

These types of things are so stressful.

The most important things you can do are to trust your instincts, if you think he needs to go to the hospital - take him, or call an ambulence. Because I know with my man, he could be choking to death and he would still say he is fine. So just trust your gut, if something feels out of place, its better safe then sorry.

Also, stay as positive as possible. A lot of times its nothing. A lot of times. And you need to be as strong as you can be to deal with anything coming your way. So staying positive until you have been told to worry is the best thing to do


----------



## pdtb050606 (Apr 2, 2009)

Well, the good news is that the tests found nothing majorly wrong--however they came to no conclusion whatsoever! So of course now he has to see an allergist & if nothing is found there then he will be off to the pulmonary dr. I'm glad about the results but just frustrated that we still don't know what's wrong with him and he has to go back, I guess that's the way it goes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks everyone for your kind words and comments, it really meant a lot to me


----------



## User93 (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm so glad the results were good!!!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 4, 2009)

Good results....I hope he gets to feeling better soon and they figure out whats going on .....


----------



## purrtykitty (Apr 4, 2009)

Make sure you keep following up.  People don't just get sick like that for no reason.  Take good care of him!  I hope he feels better soon.


----------



## pdtb050606 (Apr 4, 2009)

^^ That's exactly what I keep telling him, so we are going to make him an allergist appt after Easter


----------



## asprettydoes (Apr 4, 2009)

If you're not already doing this, start keeping a calendar of when he's better & worse.  Mark down acute episodes & if his work varies (exposure to different toxins & even extreme temperature on different work-sites) mark that down too.  Consider your household environment, mold etc. lawn chemicals etc.  I know its really worrisome and hard to know what to do.  But give the doc all the info you can about when & how things seem better & worse - go with the man to his apts and maybe check out webmd.com Try not to fret too much.  Sometimes a man will keep things to himself not to worry you.  Just let him know you're strong, you're with him, & you need him. <3  With prayer all things are possible.  Keep us posted.


----------



## pdtb050606 (Apr 7, 2009)

^ Thank you so much, that is such great advice


----------



## cupcake_x (Apr 8, 2009)

Good luck to both of you- your husband will be in my prayers. I can't imagine how you must be feeling


----------

